# Looking for a Premium Pellosa Rhinestone Distributor



## mlstarr (May 28, 2013)

Does anyone know anyone else who sells Premium Pellosa Rhinestones other than Shine Art? I have been a customer of theirs for awhile now, I have moved a lot of my business to them, and spend hundreds of dollars a year with them, but I have had a bad experience and would like to see if there is another dealer out there. Their product is wonderful and the fault is my own. But I want to warn people that purchase items from them beware of their return policy. I ordered $100.00 worth of stones and I accidently pressed the wrong size when I ordered them. When I contacted them they would not exchange them or let me return them. While I do understand that they will not take a return on items in a envelope you do not know when ordering that the items are in a envelope so if they do not work for you when you receive them you are stuck with them. Again this was my mistake but I would think when you spend hundreds of dollars possibly more a year with a company that they might be a little more understanding. Again the mistake was mine but I just want others out there to be careful when ordering. These stones did come in a envelope but the envelopes were sealed in plastic sleeves that were heat sealed. Again MY FAULT.....just pay attention when ordering so you do not end up in the same situation as me.........


----------



## kksacc (Mar 31, 2019)

hi,will be carful when order.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Pellosa is their house brand name for stones. If you don't want envelopes, you have to buy the larger quantity. For example, 10ss you need to buy 200 gross to get a bag of stones.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Unfortunately, I think ShineArt is on their way out of business...


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

Why do you think they are going out of business?


----------



## NAnasTees (May 9, 2019)

O.k. , so I already know this is a dumb question...but I need to make sure before I order. On ShineArts website, if it says 125Gross.....how many is that?


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

A gross is unit of measurement it is equal to 144. 1 gross=144 rhinestones.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Is it just me or does Shineart’s economy vs Korean vs any other clear stone besides Pelllosa look the same? I just don’t see a difference.


----------

